# DS 16 sails and parts?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi...a newbie here an I hope I'm posting this on the right forum. I'm not only new to the forum, but new to sailing. I just bought my first boat, an 80 something DS 16. I bought this boat at a yard sail with trailer for $200... 

The boat and trailer are in surprisingly good condition, but the drawback is the boat comes without sails. I wonder if anyone could advise on where to get sails for this? From the little bit of research I've done, the sail area is 155 square feet, and pictures show this little day sailer with two sails....maybe what they call a Genoa and a Jib? Any help is appreciated.....thanks.


----------



## stevegmusic (Aug 13, 2009)

*no sails*

I always check craigslist and ebay 1st. If you know how to rig a simple sailboat, you can use SOME parts from a general hardware store. Real boat parts are always best, but some things are hard to find if you don't live in a place where people sail much. I had to rig some stuff on my Bucc18 and I haven't had her out yet to see if she'll go, but if you can get the main up, control the boom, let out the jib and steer, I'm pretty sure you can sail. 
I almost picked up a mutineer with no mainsail before I found the 'Rose'. I looked for a couple of days and found one with the right measurements on craigslist. The guy had just bought racing sails for his 15' dinghy and was getting rid of the stock rig. I think he could have been new to the game 'cause all he wanted was 60 bucks. He lived too far away so I asked him if he would ship. He said he would for 75 total. Poor guy probably could have got a couple hundred for them, but some folks just want room in the closet. 
It sounds like a fun project. I wish you all the best. One thing to remember though, make sure your hull number, title, and registration stuff is in good order.

Steven


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

stevegmusic said:


> I always check craigslist and ebay 1st. If you know how to rig a simple sailboat, you can use SOME parts from a general hardware store. Real boat parts are always best, but some things are hard to find if you don't live in a place where people sail much. I had to rig some stuff on my Bucc18 and I haven't had her out yet to see if she'll go, but if you can get the main up, control the boom, let out the jib and steer, I'm pretty sure you can sail.
> I almost picked up a mutineer with no mainsail before I found the 'Rose'. I looked for a couple of days and found one with the right measurements on craigslist. The guy had just bought racing sails for his 15' dinghy and was getting rid of the stock rig. I think he could have been new to the game 'cause all he wanted was 60 bucks. He lived too far away so I asked him if he would ship. He said he would for 75 total. Poor guy probably could have got a couple hundred for them, but some folks just want room in the closet.
> It sounds like a fun project. I wish you all the best. One thing to remember though, make sure your hull number, title, and registration stuff is in good order.
> 
> Steven


Thanks Steve. The rigging looks original and intact, but I can't be sure. I guess I'll start out by measuring the mast and boom and take it from there. This company went out of business in the 80's, but there's a plate in the stern and I might be able to get a tracing for a sail number and maybe cross reference that? I'm going to thoroughly go over the trailer and boat and restore any glass etc. Probably paint her too, so this boat won't see any water until next year. People have described this little boat as a sturdy beginners boat with a maneuverability slightly better than a square bathtub. On the other hand, she weighs only 650 pounds and can probably be hauled by a VW bug.....


----------



## Gary3675 (Jul 17, 2006)

Try the Daysailor Assco....DaySailer.org
You should be able to get the info you need plus info on sails.
Also check if there is an active fleet in your area. I am sure someone would be willing to help.


----------



## ThrillerDillerSchwill (Sep 9, 2009)

*meetoo*

I recently purchased a 16ft Diller Schwill a couple of weeks ago. It appears that sails are hard to come by. I was doing a google search to find them, just to see how much they were going for -- new or used, and your blog note was the only thing I came across. I suppose craigslist would be the best bet for used sails. My main sail is ok for now. needs a little patching here and there. and my jib is good. I have an extra jib, but one of its corners is broken and needs to be fixed. Once you find a main sail and in need of jib, I'll sell you the extra jib if you want. Otherwise, I'll keep it as a spare. Good luck. If I come across a used sail for you, I'll let you know. You can also keep your eye open for a real cheap DS-16 that may have a broken rig or something but with the sails in good condition. Another thing, someone selling a DS-16 might have two or three sets that come with the boat; it wouldn't hurt to make an offer for one of the sets. Also, the DS-16 is sometimes referred to as a Schwill yacht or a Schwill sailboat. I am not sure what kind of info you found so far, if you do a google search, you can find the specs for a DS-16.
Jeff


----------



## ThrillerDillerSchwill (Sep 9, 2009)

*one more thing*

here's a good list of sail stores and manufacturers. There are many stores out there that sell used sails. good luck.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

Check the yahoo site:

DS16-DillerSchwill16 : A sailboat for the minimalist


----------



## ThrillerDillerSchwill (Sep 9, 2009)

*Hello, I am inquiring about the DS 16 group. Is there such a group? If so, I wou*

Hello, I am inquiring about the DS 16 group. Is there such a group? If so, I would like to know many DS 16 owners are there. I have questions about whether I need to take down the mast. I am going to have the boat on blocks in a marina in a bay. I recently bought the boat. Should I take it down and inspect the rigging, or can that wait till the Spring. The boat weighs 500 pounds. Will the boat be ok with the mast up during the winter? If there is anyone out there who can help, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## FREDDY122 (Aug 15, 2010)

*DS-16 Mast base*

Hi i have a Ds-16 1987 and my mast base is broken did you now were a can find a nother one  thank you


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, the memories! A DS 16 was the first sailboat I owned in the late 70s. One of my first dates with my wife was on that boat. Got knocked down when a little storm popped up on Barnegat Bay. Down flooded the cockpit lockers when they popped open while the rail was under water. Gave her a nasty black eye with my fist starting the engine. I must have been good at other things for her still to marry me!

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## ThrillerDillerSchwill (Sep 9, 2009)

*about that DS 16 you had*

Hey Gary,
I also have a DS-16 at Barnegat Bay. It may be your old one for all that I know. Do you remember how you rigged the topping lift? The previous owner told me that he kept it on with the boom up, but that would cause serious flogging. If you get back to me, that would be great. Jeff


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

ThrillerDillerSchwill said:


> Hey Gary,
> I also have a DS-16 at Barnegat Bay. It may be your old one for all that I know. Do you remember how you rigged the topping lift? The previous owner told me that he kept it on with the boom up, but that would cause serious flogging. If you get back to me, that would be great. Jeff


Let's see that was 32 years ago, I was 25 and more worried about getting laid, after punching out my girlfriend, and you want to know how the topping lift was rigged? Oh yeah it was...

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## gmangsa (May 26, 2012)

Does anybody know how tall the mast of a DS16 is?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

gmangsa said:


> Does anybody know how tall the mast of a DS16 is?


I Googled "DS 16 Mast" and it looks like 22'?

http://www.capecodshipbuilding.com/site/pdfs/daysailer.pdf


----------



## BruceHiggins (Jun 12, 2014)

i have a ds 16, and the mast base broke, i held mast upright and drilled two holes thru seat and mast bottom ran bolts thru. it has worked fine. a short while ago my mast and jib were stolen I do not know what to replace it with


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

The Diller Schwill 16 and O'Day Daysailer (at 16+ feet) are not the same boats.


----------



## BruceHiggins (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you. I have an old Diller Schwill 16 on Barnagette bay. Had mast stolen recently. seeking a replacement or an idea for a fix (replacement)


----------



## canoeandsail (8 mo ago)

My swing keel (DS 16) has come unattached to the cable and the hardware piece in the hole in the keel has been lost. Anyone know where I can get a replacement? Or can any one provide a picture of this part with dimensions so I can find a substitute?


----------



## JJacques (4 mo ago)

Our mast base bracket broke while sailing (the one that attaches to the deck and the mast is supported with) Does anyone have one or know where I can purchase one?


----------



## PGandW (4 mo ago)

hriehl1 said:


> The Diller Schwill 16 and O'Day Daysailer (at 16+ feet) are not the same boats.


So which does the OP have? There are lots of good sources of parts and info for the ODay Daysailer - and Stuart Marine still makes them if you want new.


----------

